# Nash Artic Fox RV's



## thumbs (Dec 2, 2001)

This is my first post to the list.  My wife and I are planning to retire next year and are thinkin about a trailer to tow behind my '92 Dodge W350 Diesel 4X4.  We would like to be able to spend a month or so (maybe more) in the trailer snowbirdin and bouncin around the South during the winter.  I know that this stuff can get like religion but thought I would ask anyway.  

Who makes a good solid trailer that seems to have as little problems as possible?  Saw a couple of articals on the Nash and Artic Fox trailers and they look pretty interesting.  Anyone have exp. with these trailers?  I have plenty of truck but don't want to over do on size.  What are you guy's pullin?  Is a '30 big enough?  We aren't compleatly new to RV'in but haven't done much in the past 15 years.  I know things and companies have changed in that amount of time. 

What is the verdict on slide outs?  Do these things work?  Are they weather proof?  Do they last or are there machanical problems down the road?

Thanks for the help guys.  I need to get info from people that have the exp not the sales people.  I need something that works. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for the help

Gary


----------



## Ron Schwartz (Dec 2, 2001)

Nash Artic Fox RV's

Your question is to broad to answer. But this is what I did - I first purchased a cheap (Throw away) to see if this is what we wanted to do and to work out all the things we needed to know about the questions you have asked. While at the camp sites I watched and asked other campers. All wanted to help, and always gave good advise. We are now on our third Motor Home in four years, and looking again. Still not ready for new, but we are getting to a point where we may be spending as much time on the road as at home. Retired 15 months ago, and took some 6 week trips and thats why we are looking again. Another thing I did was to read this and other forums, hope this helps.


----------



## thumbs (Dec 2, 2001)

Nash Artic Fox RV's

Ron

Yeah that is an option for sure.  We really aren't in a hurry.  I have an OLD truck camper that I use mostly for huntin and fishin.  I like the thing even though it's a '69.  Black iron pipes and weighs a ton.  Well to be exact around 3400 lbs.  She's in pretty good shape but as with all truck campers she's a bit small.  Not a major problem with me but my wife wants a bit more room.  When our daughter was little we did a bit of campin but as she got older we were a bit more teathered to home.  Good times in that camper though. We would really like something we can stay for a week or so somewhere and get the feel of the place then move on.   

Thanks again

thumbs


----------



## C Nash (Dec 2, 2001)

Nash Artic Fox RV's

Hi Thumbs,  We have a 28ft 5th wheel with a slide and it is amazing how much extra room it provides.  We have owned it for three years and no problem so far.  We plan on fulltiming in a year or so and we did like Ron, bought a cheap entry level unit to see if we liked the slide and 5th wheel.  Will probably purchase a M/H before we start fulltiming and it will have a slide. Yes it's there and it could give problem but,I think the extra room it provides is worth the risk. No experience with the Nash or Artic Fox but have seen good reports on both.   All just MHO

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## FreddyK (Dec 18, 2001)

Nash Artic Fox RV's

Hi Thumbs, I am just a youngin but I do have a Nash Travel trailer (22h).  I have only had it for about 8 months and used it about a dozen times, but we love it!  

We looked long and hard at travel trailers for quite some time and wanted to buy used, but EVERYTHING we saw was rode hard and put away wet, dirty, and broke!  I even looked into the CEO of Nash.  We liked everything about the company and all their products.  We decided against a slider from seeing all the used trailers (and problems with) just to be safe.  

The only thing that makes me mad about our trailer is I remember specifically asking the salesman if we could operate the A/C and the microwave (ruffin it) while the propane generator was running and without batting an eye he said, "NO PROBLEM".  Well he was wrong one or the other but both overloads it.  We have had a few learning experiences like the microbacteria that grows in the grey tank if you don't add something to kill it or even though you plug in the camper it takes about a month to fully charge the batterys!  

Any way sorry to ramble but I would recommend a Nash to anyone that asks because you pay a little more, but you get so much more in the long run!

2001 Nash 22H Loaded!


----------

